# extra virgin olive oil/vinegar mix for salad dressing



## jhawkin1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone know how much of each to mix together to make a good dressing mix to put in my spinach chicken salad?  I can't seem to find a shaker at any grocery store etc. with the right amts. to mix them together so I think I need to do it from scratch.  Any ideas???


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 24, 2008)

Just try some ratios until you find one you like.  Personally I like my salad to have a strong taste, so I use a lot of balsamic vinegar.  Other people like it milder, so they use a bit more oil and less vinegar.  It all depends on what you want.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Feb 24, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Just try some ratios until you find one you like.  Personally I like my salad to have a strong taste, so I use a lot of balsamic vinegar.  Other people like it milder, so they use a bit more oil and less vinegar.  It all depends on what you want.



I found a good ratio, little more extra virgin oil than my red wine vinegar.  What i like about it too, is that it spreads a lot easier and it's much better than say balsalmic vinegarette dressing at the grocery store.  Another step!  Thanks.


----------



## HOOPIE (Feb 24, 2008)

1 cup extra virgin olive oil
1/2 cup red wine vinager
1 cup slenda
1tsp. ground musturd
diced red onion(optional)

PUT CONTENTS TOGETHER IN A SHAKER BOTTLE AND SHAKE IT UP....

AN AWESOME SALAD DRESSING


----------



## jhawkin1 (Feb 26, 2008)

HOOPIE said:


> 1 cup extra virgin olive oil
> 1/2 cup red wine vinager
> 1 cup slenda
> 1tsp. ground musturd
> ...



That sounds delicious...have to try that.  Thanks!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2008)

I like to either do a 60/40 of olive oil/balsamic vinegar or a 50/50 of olive oil/apple cider vinegar.


----------

